# John Deere 4020



## JD467 (Apr 29, 2011)

What do y'all think this tractor is worth. I rebuilt the motor. It's got about 25 hrs on it. New injector pump. The hydraulic pump leaks and a little out of the steering column. Thanks for any responses.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Any pics?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Need more info and pics.


----------



## JD467 (Apr 29, 2011)

I will try to load the pics again. I thought they loaded the first time. It is a 68 model side console.


----------



## JD467 (Apr 29, 2011)

I will try to load the pics again. I thought they loaded the first time. It is a 68 model side console.


----------



## reckelhoff1000 (Jul 15, 2016)

7500-10000


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Pro: 
Side console
Dual remote
Rops

Negative:
Not at 70-72
Not pretty

May depend on which of those outweigh the others in your particular area.


----------



## JD467 (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks reckelhoff1000. I bought this tractor from a dealership that was bought out by the dealership I work for. They said they had put new synchronizers in the transmission. When I got it the motor was shot. So I rebuilt it. Put the original batteries an battery boxes on it. Done away with the single battery bolted on the side. Split it an put new seals on the pto shaft in the bell housing. While all of this was going on I got a chance to buy a 4230 that I had originally wanted. So I have decided to sell the 4020. It is a little rough, but it runs great. I put those hours on it running a disc mower. I was hoping it was worth about $8000.00.


----------



## JD467 (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks 8350. It is not the prettiest one I have seen. The rop is bent. I do not know what happened.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I would say $8,000 is a fair price ask for 9 settle for 8. From what I understand I would advertise it as a 69 . Technically JD sold them in fall of 1968 as new 1969 model just like the car companies do so you will get more interest . That side console is very desirable in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

ask 10K you will end up on the right side of 8K good luck


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I think $8K will be on the high side given the tractors condition plus the 2 mentioned expensive to repair hyd leaks. Location of tractor enters into value.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Maybe it's just me, but I would get rid of the rope on the top link of the 3 point, and get the right holder. It would be a cheap fix. To my way of thinking, when looking at equipment for sale, if something cheap and easy had been missed......
Working at a dealership, do you have access to a cab? I would definitely get rid of the bent ROP if possible.
It isn't pretty, but you already know that. Around here I would say it would sell in the $6k to $7500 range.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

A cab?! Is there some bizarro world where a cab actually helps the value on a classic tractor? (Btw, I'm serious. Around here a cab would immediately reduce the value)


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Yeah I would rather have a bent rops or open station than a good year -a- round. 30 years maybe not but now I am spoiled with modern cabs. Ask 9, it is a side console but don't chase an offer of 8 away.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

8350HiTech said:


> A cab?! Is there some bizarro world where a cab actually helps the value on a classic tractor? (Btw, I'm serious. Around here a cab would immediately reduce the value)


It's a regional thing. Around here it wouldn't sell well without one
And what's this classic business? I use a 4000 for raking and baling still. Then again, I am cheap. I can honestly say that the newest tractor that I have ever run was a 6400 JD.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Wouldn't see a cab on one around here. I like 4020s but classic?, preowned, broke in, pre emission, somewhat depreciated, yes, but I too would use it, not collect it.


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

It's not use or collect. You can do both. I would call a 4020 a useable classic.

I always wanted a 2 cylinder JD. I reasoned I might as well get one that you can put to work if you need to. The one I bought was a gas 720. It has lots of features that make it capable of doing real work: 60 hp, 6 gears not 4 or 5, power steering, 3 point hitch, remote hydraulics, independent PTO clutch, and float ride seat. Gas engine made it cheaper to buy than diesel, and I don't use it so much that the extra fuel cost is an issue.

Nothing keeps a classic useable better than using it.

Roger


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

One of the coolest looking 4020's that I have seen was in Nebraska several years ago with a very nice yellow cab. It was very appealing and very well cared for and very used.....but no AC....which is a must here. That is why it is not in TN.

Regards, Mike


----------



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

4020s always sell high. Love those tractors. If I had the money id buy another one for my home farm. we have one now but it's on another farm


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

It's nearing its 50th birthday and people still want that model to use. How is that not classic? I didn't say it was a boat anchor.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Have to agree with 8350. Can't have a cab. Would love to collect/use all from the 4020 through the 4620, 5020 and the 6030 and not one will have one of them ugly cab things.


----------

